# Olhao Algarve



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all, wild camping on the car park opposite the police station in Olhao has been stopped, I spoke to an officer and he said it's perminent so it looks like the good times are coming to an end. I think in some ways motor homing is a victim of it's own popularity, certainly here in the Algarve Brian.....


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I cannot understand why anyone should think that you are allowed to camp on an area which quite clearly says 'No Camping'. I notice however that in recent days there has been a few vans next door to the Police Station.

It would seem that the Portuguese are at last getting their act together and setting up more Aires with proper facilities, albeit for a small charge.

JohnW


----------

